# Activations no longer available for receivers without an RID



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Effective 7/22, receivers without an RID (Receiver Identification) number will no longer be eligible for activation.

There a a lot of legacy receivers that you guys may have in the closet that fall into this category. In fact, I have one in my legacy TiVo (SAT-T60) however, it is currently activated and will remain activated. [strike]However, if I were to deactivate it, I would not be able to reactivate it on my account.[/strike]

Minor correction. If the legacy receiver without RID had been active on an account before, it is possible to reactivate on same account as long as it has an existing access card for that account. It cannot be added to anyone else's account (by selling or gifting, etc.)

Sorry for being late on this, but I just got the tidbit today.

Now being reported here:


billphx said:


> For the past 8+ years I have been a Directv customer, I have *always* been able to activate a used receiver, as long as the previous account tied to the receiver was not past due.
> 
> ...
> 
> Now when I call (and escalate, and escalate), I have been told that NO used receivers can be activated anymore, that you must BUY or LEASE a brand new receiver from Directv.


----------



## bubbagscotch (Nov 1, 2009)

Did you get that response from a regular CSR, I know some CSR's say that but when you get transferred to the access card dept. they can easily activate them with no issue.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

Queue the complaining :lol:

The thrift store here still sells RID-less units... oh well.

Are they going to start shutting down older legacy receivers as well?


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

bubbagscotch said:


> Did you get that response from a regular CSR, I know some CSR's say that but when you get transferred to the access card dept. they can easily activate them with no issue.


Haha...he likely got it from a contact within DirecTV's ranks.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

bubbagscotch said:


> Did you get that response from a regular CSR, I know some CSR's say that but when you get transferred to the access card dept. they can easily activate them with no issue.


Doug's info from CSR? :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

So they should "get rid" of them ?


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

bubbagscotch said:


> Did you get that response from a regular CSR, I know some CSR's say that but when you get transferred to the access card dept. they can easily activate them with no issue.


Have you met Doug?


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

Hello Doug! Welcome to DBSTalk.com.


----------



## bubbagscotch (Nov 1, 2009)

Yea who is Doug?


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Proof? (Coca Cola Kid might ask)


----------



## dmurphy (Sep 28, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> Effective 7/22, receivers without an RID (Receiver Identification) number will no longer be eligible for activation.
> 
> There a a lot of legacy receivers that you guys may have in the closet that fall into this category. In fact, I have one in my legacy TiVo (SAT-T60) however, it is currently activated and will remain activated. However, if I were to deactivate it, I would not be able to reactivate it on my account.
> 
> Sorry for being late on this, but I just got the tidbit today.


Ouch....... That sucks.

I still have some DirecTiVo devices (gxcebot's, hdvr2's, sd-dvr40's...) that I own which I'd like the ability to activate. Part of me is thinking I should activate them asap and replace any leased R15's with them, otherwise, I'm up the creek a bit with owned vs leased. I still have some HD receivers that are leased, but i can live with that......

In fact, I think I'm going to do exactly that.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

bubbagscotch said:


> Yea who is Doug?


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Let us know how that works...since 7/22 was almost a week ago.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

bubbagscotch said:


> Yea who is Doug?


He's a Super Moderator!

And one of the best connected guys here.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

MPEG4 bigot here. 

First transition was to get to only flat panels with H2x and HR2x receivers.

Next goal is only Hx24 receivers.


----------



## dmurphy (Sep 28, 2006)

Davenlr said:


> Let us know how that works...since 7/22 was almost a week ago.


Indeed, but my guess is that I'll still be able to do it with some perseverance.

"They" also say that access cards can't be moved between receivers but I've managed to accomplish that as well....


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Doug Brott said:


> Effective 7/22, receivers without an RID (Receiver Identification) number will no longer be eligible for activation.
> 
> There a a lot of legacy receivers that you guys may have in the closet that fall into this category. In fact, I have one in my legacy TiVo (SAT-T60) however, it is currently activated and will remain activated. However, if I were to deactivate it, I would not be able to reactivate it on my account.


:new_cussi :soapbox: :new_cussi :soapbox: :new_cussi :soapbox: :new_cussi​
~Alan


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Davenlr said:


> Let us know how that works...since 7/22 was almost a week ago.


Guess you missed..."Sorry for being late on this, but I just got the tidbit today."


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Sixto said:


> Next goal is only Hx24 receivers.


I'm going to TRY and attempt that this week.

That being said, I'm STILL ticked at this news. 

~Alan


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

Maybe my 3 RCA DRD435RHs are now worth a quarter or two


----------



## bubbagscotch (Nov 1, 2009)

matt1124 said:


> Maybe my 3 RCA DRD435RHs are now worth a quarter or two


I believe those do have RID's but yea worth a quarter or two


----------



## davel (May 1, 2007)

Hmm, just deactivated a ridless receiver Saturday and Today and the CSR said they could be reactivated at any time. Prepare for a fight and a free receiver with no commitment the next time I call to reactivate.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Minor correction. If the legacy receiver without RID had been active on an account before, it is possible to reactivate on same account as long as it has an existing access card for that account. It cannot be added to anyone else's account (by selling or gifting, etc.)


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

bubbagscotch said:


> Yea who is Doug?


I'm Doug and I've got friends 

:welcome_s to the forums


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Doug Brott said:


> Minor correction. If the legacy receiver without RID had been active on an account before, it is possible to reactivate on same account as long as it has an existing access card for that account. It cannot be added to anyone else's account (by selling or gifting, etc.)


:joy::joy::joy::joy::joy: :joy::joy::joy::joy::joy::joy:​
~Alan


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

There are going to be a few of angry ebay members, but I am glad to see this actually. It's one step closer to all MPEG4 equipment 

Wonder what sparked the change?


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

When Directv finally gets around to transitioning ALL channels to MPEG4 (which will free up a huge amount of bandwidth), the older receivers will all become doorstops. This may be a first step in reducing the potential cost of such an upgrade (stopping production of D12s and R16s would be the next obvious step).

Edit: I see that matt1124 is thinking along the same lines....


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Doug thanks for the info was that from a 2nd tier CSR?


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

JACKIEGAGA said:


> Doug thanks for the info was that from a 2nd tier CSR?


higher up than that ..


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

Doug Brott said:


> higher up than that ..


Doug probably has lunch with Mike White on a regular basis, it's just a short drive


----------



## Matt9876 (Oct 11, 2007)

matt1124 said:


> Wonder what sparked the change?


It's a hole in the card security that they will now close,The card security is only 100% when the card # and the RID# are married, If the unit doesn't have an RID# it makes it easy to partially reactivate the unit to (for example) pick up off air channels on the old HD boxes.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

And that will be THE last word on security .. DBSTalk.com is not the place to even broach the subject of breaking any encryption.


----------



## bubbagscotch (Nov 1, 2009)

So how much closer are we to all MPEG4 Doug?


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

bubbagscotch said:


> So how much closer are we to all MPEG4 Doug?


What was the launch date and life expectancy of the last KU satellite DirecTv launched? Might give you some insight to the answer. If they just let the KU sats die off, and reduce the SD channels, then when they are dead, and SD has died with them, they can launch a brand new KU sat for 101 to carry more HD.


----------



## bubbagscotch (Nov 1, 2009)

Davenlr said:


> What was the launch date and life expectancy of the last KU satellite DirecTv launched? Might give you some insight to the answer. If they just let the KU sats die off, and reduce the SD channels, then when they are dead, and SD has died with them, they can launch a brand new KU sat for 101 to carry more HD.


Ok so when will that be?


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

bubbagscotch said:


> So how much closer are we to all MPEG4 Doug?


Beats me :shrug:

My guess would be 5-10 years out, though.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

Davenlr said:


> What was the launch date and life expectancy of the last KU satellite DirecTv launched? Might give you some insight to the answer. If they just let the KU sats die off, and reduce the SD channels, then when they are dead, and SD has died with them, they can launch a brand new KU sat for 101 to carry more HD.


I don't think there is anything unique to the satellites themselves relating to MPEG2 vs MPEG4. There is no onboard demodulation and the transponders just retransmit whatever is in the uplink.


----------



## davidatl14 (Mar 24, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> Proof? (Coca Cola Kid might ask)


:lol:


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

bubbagscotch said:


> So how much closer are we to all MPEG4 Doug?





Davenlr said:


> What was the launch date and life expectancy of the last KU satellite DirecTv launched? Might give you some insight to the answer. If they just let the KU sats die off, and reduce the SD channels, then when they are dead, and SD has died with them, they can launch a brand new KU sat for 101 to carry more HD.


The satellites that aren't doing MPEG4 don't know if the data is MPEG2 or 4 or anything else above the data stream layer. (I won't say the Spaceways don't know--they just might; but they are MPEG4 able anyway.) 

So the current fleet is fully able to do all MPEG4...

The BIG (and I really mean BIG) issue is all the legacy receivers that are MPEG2 only. This step will stop the recycling of some of them (maybe a lot) but it won't stop any existing ones that are still in service.

The math I've been using lately is say 30M old MPEG2 receivers that are turned on right now. (Just an educated wild ass guess, I had been using 40M last year.)

Say each replacement receiver is $50 on average. ($100 is likely closer by the time you figure in ALL the costs and that some are DVRs.)

That's $1.5B.
Plus say 15M homes need upgrading to new dish.
Another $1.5B

That is a lot of satellite launches.  (And DIRECTV still has a fair amount of bandwidth they can utilize more efficiently...) 

So I don't see all MPEG4 for at least 5 years after the last D12 is sold. If even that quickly.

Since D12s are still available in the supply chain, you know MPEG4 only is not really on the radar...

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> Beats me :shrug:
> 
> My guess would be 5-10 years out, though.


The only way this "eliminate MPEG2" effort will happen is when DirecTV agrees to upgrade customers FOR FREE with NO NEW COMMITMENT which may happen eventually. But there are a LOT of SD-only customers being installed daily and there are lots of other customers who have been long-term subs (like me) who have no intention of upgrading due to the 2 year commitment...and upgrade fee.


----------



## dmurphy (Sep 28, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> Minor correction. If the legacy receiver without RID had been active on an account before, it is possible to reactivate on same account as long as it has an existing access card for that account. It cannot be added to anyone else's account (by selling or gifting, etc.)


Perfect.... Works for me. Thanks for the clarification!


----------



## JoeTheDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

ThomasM said:


> The only way this "eliminate MPEG2" effort will happen is when DirecTV agrees to upgrade customers FOR FREE with NO NEW COMMITMENT which may happen eventually. But there are a LOT of SD-only customers being installed daily and there are lots of other customers who have been long-term subs (like me) who have no intention of upgrading due to the 2 year commitment...and upgrade fee.


They can start by moving stuff like Sunday ticket to MPEG4 and other stuff that is not remaps like Full Court, Game Plan, some PPV EVENT's, Hot pass. Maybe later adult, HBO, SHOW, MAX, STARTS Some of the sports pack. PPV movies SD and EVENTS.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

JoeTheDragon said:


> They can start by moving stuff like Sunday ticket to MPEG4 and other stuff that is not remaps like Full Court, Game Plan, some PPV EVENT's, Hot pass. Maybe later adult, HBO, SHOW, MAX, STARTS Some of the sports pack. PPV movies SD and EVENTS.


Yup .. by inching their way out of the MPEG2 door folks (in general) will either move up or move on until the point DIRECTV decides to force the issue by providing free equipment.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

ThomasM said:


> The only way this "eliminate MPEG2" effort will happen is when DirecTV agrees to upgrade customers FOR FREE with NO NEW COMMITMENT which may happen eventually. But there are a LOT of SD-only customers being installed daily and there are lots of other customers who have been long-term subs (like me) who have no intention of upgrading due to the 2 year commitment...and upgrade fee.


There are numerous Free TV options out there all of which have no commitment and work as good as or better than standard definition television. You don't even necessarily have to complete your commitment term with DIRECTV to come out ahead by switching to those options today.


----------



## claymanhb (Mar 28, 2007)

I've been planning on keeping my old directivo for my new house. It's been activated before and directv said I can activate it any time.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

claymanhb said:


> I've been planning on keeping my old directivo for my new house. It's been activated before and directv said I can activate it any time.


It looks like if you are going to be putting it back onto the same account it was on before that it should be OK, but more and more these older receivers will be banished from the system.


----------



## LCollett (Oct 24, 2007)

I believe eliminating the HD fee for everyone would help in reducing the MPEG2 receivers in service.


----------



## Kansas Zephyr (Jun 30, 2007)

After D* obtains a cheap MPEG4 capable SD IRD, with RF output (who knows when that date will be?)...they can start installing new SD subs...and replacing failing SD IRDs with the new box.

When they think they can quickly recover the cost to swap the remaining installed MPEG2 only base, it will happen.

But as others have posted...a simple D10 or D12 can work for a very long time...there are millions out there in service...and thousands of D12s in warehouses.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

What ever happened to the D13 IRD? I see it show up on some documents about SWM but have never seen it? Is that maybe the transition receiver that we will see someday?

I bet there is a small enough market for RF only TVs that they would just give the customer an external RF modulator as opposed to giving _every_ customer an internal built in one, but who knows, they could be super cheap to implement internally.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Are all MDUs HD capable now? That could be one of the tough areas to crack.


----------



## Kansas Zephyr (Jun 30, 2007)

matt1124 said:


> I bet there is a small enough market for RF only TVs that they would just give the customer an external RF modulator as opposed to giving _every_ customer an internal built in one, but who knows, they could be super cheap to implement internally.


For "primary" TVs, yeah...I'd agree.

But, I think there are plenty of RF only sets still being being used/will be used as a secondary, tertiary, etc. service for quite a while.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Doug Brott said:


> Are all MDUs HD capable now? That could be one of the tough areas to crack.


Yes in our complex, but for DISH only. Our management does NOT permit tenants to get DirecTV even if the tenants wanted. In fact, they won't let anyone install dishes, telling everyone that "DISH is our sole provider of satellite service. We don't allow DirecTV installations or the installation of any satellite dishes here."

According to the management office, when someone who sees my big Slimline dish on my balcony, which conveniently is right across from management's office, then asks, "Then why does that person have a satellite dish?", the management office's response is, "He is grandfathered and can keep his."

There are 22 buildings in our complex, each with 20 units. If I had the ability, I'm tempted to print the FCC's OTARD regulations and somehow get these to every resident (our occupancy rate always hovers around 96%).


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

Lord Vader said:


> If I had the ability, I'm tempted to print the FCC's OTARD regulations and somehow get these to every resident (our occupancy rate always hovers around 96%).


On your dish where it says "DIRECTV", just change it with a little paint to say "DIRECTV.COM/FCC", tell your management that is the newest dish, and there ya go. :grin:


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Interesting idea.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

Dang, someone gave me an IRD without a RID today.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

matt1124 said:


> Dang, someone gave me an IRD without a RID today.


I keep having this image of Sanford and Son when it comes to you and D* STB's....:lol:


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> Beats me :shrug:
> 
> My guess would be 5-10 years out, though.


What's still MPEG-2? :scratchin

Mike


----------



## bengalfreak (Sep 17, 2008)

Anyone know if the 'pull and pray' method still works, i.e. taking the smart card out of a subscribed unit and placing it in a non-rid unit and itting refresh services on the web site? Previously, this would activate your non-rid unit without ever having to involve a DTV CSR.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

CCarncross said:


> I keep having this image of Sanford and Son when it comes to you and D* STB's....:lol:


Sometimes I do have a bunch of them  Why do people keep saying I remind them of sanford and son?! If I can make a buck on it, it probably is sitting around my house... or garage... or porch... or yard... or truck bed...


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> Effective 7/22, receivers without an RID (Receiver Identification) number will no longer be eligible for activation.
> 
> There a a lot of legacy receivers that you guys may have in the closet that fall into this category. In fact, I have one in my legacy TiVo (SAT-T60) however, it is currently activated and will remain activated. [strike]However, if I were to deactivate it, I would not be able to reactivate it on my account.[/strike]
> 
> ...


Is this going to impact all the old TiVos? I have a dozen or so SD TiVos and I think they have RID numbers.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

rich584 said:


> Is this going to impact all the old TiVos? I have a dozen or so SD TiVos and I think they have RID numbers.
> 
> Rich


I just looked at a few of them and they all have RID numbers. None of the older ones, tho. I don't have any of them.

Rich


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

rich584 said:


> Is this going to impact all the old TiVos? I have a dozen or so SD TiVos and I think they have RID numbers.
> 
> Rich


Some, yes as my old SD-TiVo has no RID.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> Some, yes as my old SD-TiVo has no RID.


But that's a Sony and if I recall the terminology correctly, that's a Series 1 DVR. The TiVos I have are all Series 2 and every one I look at has the RID number on the back panel. Will these be affected in the future?

Rich


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

rich584 said:


> But that's a Sony and if I recall the terminology correctly, that's a Series 1 DVR. The TiVos I have are all Series 2 and every one I look at has the RID number on the back panel. Will these be affected in the future?
> 
> Rich


I can't believe they still turn them on! I got an HR10 about a month ago for the cost of shipping, it is a SD DVR that shows up in their system as an HD DVR, I am sure they hate that when it comes time for replacement but that's fine with me


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

matt1124 said:


> I can't believe they still turn them on! I got an HR10 about a month ago for the cost of shipping, it is a SD DVR that shows up in their system as an HD DVR, I am sure they hate that when it comes time for replacement but that's fine with me


I've been meaning to sell them on eBay for a couple years and haven't gotten around to it yet. Don't know if you all realize just how lazy I am. 

Guess I'll get the camera out and try to sell the RID TiVos while I still can. They all have large HDDs in them. Spent a good bit of money on them at the time.

Rich


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

They are sure proud of the HR10s on ebay...

Make hay while the sun is shining, you never know when they will shut them off. Even HR20s are sometimes not being reclaimed, and now RID-less receivers are all but useless unless you already have one for a spare, who knows what gets shut off next...


----------



## bubbagscotch (Nov 1, 2009)

So what's next on the list of receivers D* will start taking off the activation list besides the ones without an RID?


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

bubbagscotch said:


> So what's next on the list of receivers D* will start taking off the activation list besides the ones without an RID?


Only time will tell, but I'd guess the non-D branded boxes. The last of models of Hughes & RCAs along with the DTivos.


----------



## dmurphy (Sep 28, 2006)

RobertE said:


> Only time will tell, but I'd guess the non-D branded boxes. The last of models of Hughes & RCAs along with the DTivos.


What makes this curious (for me) is that it's the first time that they've really dropped legacy equipment.

I bet I could still activate my DRD222RD if I really wanted to ...


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

dmurphy said:


> What makes this curious (for me) is that it's the first time that they've really dropped legacy equipment.
> 
> I bet I could still activate my DRD222RD if I really wanted to ...


Personally, I think it's long, long overdue.


----------



## dmurphy (Sep 28, 2006)

RobertE said:


> Personally, I think it's long, long overdue.


Agreed - just saying that it's a shift in strategy.

I still have my "Wink-enabled" DRD420RE. (The first cut at DirecTV Interactive.... and it was AWFUL!)


----------



## bubbagscotch (Nov 1, 2009)

But might take a while though I don't think people are ready to give up on some of the branded legacy ones. I like my hughes sd-hbh over those newer receivers.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

What was wink?


----------



## bubbagscotch (Nov 1, 2009)

matt1124 said:


> What was wink?


I used to have one of those drd 420's, Wink was the interactive program on receivers.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

bubbagscotch said:


> But might take a while though I don't think people are ready to give up on some of the branded legacy ones. I like my hughes sd-hbh over those newer receivers.


I would gladly trade my owned DRD435RHs for some nice shiny owned D12s (or better!)


----------



## dmurphy (Sep 28, 2006)

matt1124 said:


> What was wink?


You don't want to know...

Wink Interactive was DirecTV's first foray into interactive services. It was slow, buggy, and did I mention slow?

http://www.smarttvandsound.com/article/8665/

Neat concept, but it was kinda painful in its first revision. What we have today via the ACTIVE button works much, much better.


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> I'm Doug and I've got friends
> 
> :welcome_s to the forums


----------



## billphx (Aug 4, 2010)

Scenario:

You have a SD-DVR40 you want to activate. It has no RID.

You call directv and order an access card for another receiver that *has* a RID.

When you receive the card, you pop it into the SD-DVR40 and activate it.

Question is -- will the SD-DVR40 recognize the new access card and start working, even though it does not have an RID? (And directv has already programmed another RID in their system for this access card.)

Or does the activation really only activate the access card itself, regardless of the receiver it is first put into?


thanks
bill


----------



## billphx (Aug 4, 2010)

For the past 8+ years I have been a Directv customer, I have *always* been able to activate a used receiver, as long as the previous account tied to the receiver was not past due.

In fact, I called in a couple of weeks ago and had NO problem activating a used receiver.

Now when I call (and escalate, and escalate), I have been told that NO used receivers can be activated anymore, that you must BUY or LEASE a brand new receiver from Directv.

I have been told lies like "that receiver will not work anymore" even though I have the exact same receivers on working accounts (home and business) currently.


I do not want technical support for my used receiver.

I do not want any of the new HD channels, or for that matter, ANY channel that my receiver cannot receive. I am fine with this. Hell, I don't even care about the guide data.


I simply want to ACTIVATE MY RECEIVER, and give Directv more money to watch more TV. I do not want to buy or lease a new receiver with an additional contract committment, since I do not need any of the additional features/etc of a new receiver.



Furthermore, shouldn't this policy have been disclosed BEFORE it went into effect?



I am at my wits end with Directv. Hold times are unbelievable, and then they transfer you to another dept. When you get to that dept (example card activations), they say that there is NO direct way to reach them, the only way is to wait on hold for 20+ minutes in the customer service queue.



I am frustrated, dismayed and just sad. Maybe it is time to start looking at the flyers and offers from my cable company. At least they still pretend to care, and will work with customers to solve problems.


Yes, I have read the thread on activating receivers with no RID.

Has anyone else experienced denying activating an old receiver with an RID?

I even told them, this is just to get me to the end of the year, and then I will be happy to upgrade to all new receivers/dvrs and toss all my old junk out the window. 

Sigh.


bill


----------



## billphx (Aug 4, 2010)

Yes, I have read that thread (as I indicated above.)

That thread discusses old receivers with NO RID.

I am having problems activating old receivers that HAVE A RID.

Wanting to get feedback on _this_ situation.


----------



## BAHitman (Oct 24, 2007)

I would imagine they are working toward getting rid of the old method of delivering guide data, and eventually, they will be swapping out remaining "OLD" recievers for newer units such as D12 and/or HD equipment. The more of these that are active on accounts, the more they will need to replace for free. Not to mention there is potential signal integrity benefits (stopping people from stealing). 

Or, maybe they are out of the older access cards, and the newer ones are not compatible with the older recievers.


----------



## billphx (Aug 4, 2010)

My call to business customer service said they would not activate a SD-DVR40 (with RID) under any circumstances.

Another call to residential said the same.

Yet another call to residential said that I *could* activate the receiver.

Seems the CSRs are confused about the policy...

bill


----------



## bubbagscotch (Nov 1, 2009)

I think you should request to speak to the access card department when you talk to a CSR. I think you'll have better success at activating that sdvr.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

bubbagscotch said:


> I think you should request to speak to the access card department when you talk to a CSR. I think you'll have better success at activating that sdvr.


If you are activating an owned IRD for the first time, you definitely need to talk to the ACDT when activating it. When talking to a regular CSR, the best advice I can give you is to play dumb. If it was already active on your account, just say "I would like to turn on one of my receivers ending in RID XXXX OR card XXXX" if you don't have a RID and see where that gets you.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

matt1124 said:


> They are sure proud of the HR10s on ebay...
> 
> Make hay while the sun is shining, you never know when they will shut them off. Even HR20s are sometimes not being reclaimed, and now RID-less receivers are all but useless unless you already have one for a spare, who knows what gets shut off next...


I think the HD TiVos are used mostly for OTA. But, you could sell just about anything on eBay to somebody.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

billphx said:


> My call to business customer service said they would not activate a SD-DVR40 (with RID) under any circumstances.
> 
> Another call to residential said the same.
> 
> ...


Try this number, it is the direct line to the Access Card Team: _redacted_. They usually know what's going on. Not always, but usually. I just called and was told that the Series 2, such as the SD-DVR40, TiVos will still be activated. The Series 2 TiVos were the first to have RID numbers, I think.

Rich


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

I noticed an "OTA only" option when I set it up. Can they be used as stand alone DVRs for someone with just an antenna and no D* service?


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

rich584 said:


> Try this number, it is the direct line to the Access Card Team: _redacted_. They usually know what's going on. Not always, but usually. I just called and was told that the Series 2, such as the SD-DVR40, TiVos will still be activated. The Series 2 TiVos were the first to have RID numbers, I think.
> 
> Rich


Hello....  that number is going in the Rolodex....


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

matt1124 said:


> Hello....  that number is going in the Rolodex....


I don't know how I got that number, don't remember. Usually no waiting at all. But, all those CSRs really know how to do is what is related to access cards. I use them to activate owned HRs and if something goes wrong with the activation, they give up and send me to the Protection Plan. Good number to have.

You still use a Rolodex, Matt? 

Rich


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

rich584 said:


> You still use a Rolodex, Matt?


I wish I had one. I keep everything in my head. If I don't know your number, you don't call me enough is my policy

I thought it was stupid how many times I see "lost my phone, need your #" on facebook posts, so I decided a couple years ago to dial manually. Works great when my phone is dead and I need to call someone on a different phone (or phone can if one is handy and I have my butt-set in the truck!)


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

matt1124 said:


> I wish I had one. I keep everything in my head. If I don't know your number, you don't call me enough is my policy
> 
> I thought it was stupid how many times I see "lost my phone, need your #" on facebook posts, so I decided a couple years ago to dial manually. Works great when my phone is dead and I need to call someone on a different phone (or phone can if one is handy and I have my butt-set in the truck!)


I've never had a problem with phone numbers but every time I get a new computer I forget to download my email addresses. Rolodex-es were really handy. Never large enough, tho.

Rich


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

Good thing I wrote that number down  Looks like it is something I need to keep to myself


----------



## csgo (Oct 15, 2006)

The self-nominated DirecTV cops are out in force.


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

SD-DVR40, 80, and 120's HAVE RID's, as do the HR10's.

HDVR2's have no RID's and they are Series 2. That is all I can disclose at this point, and they will work for a long time whether deactivated or not.

Other Series 2 DTiVo's fall into this category too.


----------



## my1423 (May 16, 2009)

Still works as of 07/25/10

You can take any active card from any unit. Rid included! 
Stick it into a NON rid unit and call the 1800 and refresh services ext 722 721 ect and it will work. Almost any extension gets a full refresh. This divorces then remarries the card. You can then take that same card and place it back into the rid it came from and do the 1800 and it will again work. Safe to play with. 

Card not go to another rid that is not active. The rid number must be active. 

Hughes hbh gaboa e series ect are all way faster and have more options then the d1x series. 

Still love my UTV over the r15 r16. Wish my hr23 was as fast and RELIABLE at recording. Easier to use too. Down to one from 6 Because i need hd, and dead #2 tuners. Website thinks im running an r16. Gaboa in place of a d10.


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

You are correct. This is how I periodically update my HDVR2's. Just don't let DTV know about this so they don't close the loophole.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

codespy said:


> SD-DVR40, 80, and 120's HAVE RID's, as do the HR10's.
> 
> HDVR2's have no RID's and they are Series 2. That is all I can disclose at this point, and they will work for a long time whether deactivated or not.
> 
> Other Series 2 DTiVo's fall into this category too.


Yeah, I know some of the older Series 2 TiVos don't have RID numbers. Only have one that falls into that category.

Rich


----------



## bubbagscotch (Nov 1, 2009)

So is it safe to say that it will be about 5 years for the next level to go to all MPEG4 equipment?


----------



## billphx (Aug 4, 2010)

my1423 said:


> Still works as of 07/25/10
> 
> You can take any active card from any unit. Rid included!
> Stick it into a NON rid unit and call the 1800 and refresh services ext 722 721 ect and it will work. Almost any extension gets a full refresh. This divorces then remarries the card. You can then take that same card and place it back into the rid it came from and do the 1800 and it will again work. Safe to play with.
> ...


Ok... activated new card on an old receiver with a RID. Works fine.

Moved card to HDVR2, called in and did the ext. 722 refresh.
HDVR2 still gives "you have inserted the wrong card" message.

This should work, right?

thanks
bill


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

billphx said:


> Ok... activated new card on an old receiver with a RID. Works fine.
> 
> Moved card to HDVR2, called in and did the ext. 722 refresh.
> HDVR2 still gives "you have inserted the wrong card" message.
> ...


No, it should not, and won't any longer, subject of the thread.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

matt1124 said:


> Dang, someone gave me an IRD without a RID today.


I hooked it up this morning because I wanted to see what it was like "back in the day." It is an RCA DSS receiver, a DRD102RW. I have three things to say about it.

1. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

2. The card swap trick from an active receiver doesn't work, and I don't really care anyway, I just thought I would try. I would rather use the receiver I borrowed the card from to try it. It acts like they have locked out the ability to change the cards; good for them.

3. Old and clunky, but you can still scroll through the guide as fast as you can with an HR2x! (x != 4 that is)


----------



## jimmyv2000 (Feb 15, 2007)

Boy This thread is funny,
I sold My old RCA DRD222RD receiver today on Craislist.This guy shows up at my work with his motor home,Calls D* and got it activated on his account with my old acess card ,No issues at all


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

jimmyv2000 said:


> Boy This thread is funny,
> I sold My old RCA DRD222RD receiver today on Craislist.This guy shows up at my work with his motor home,Calls D* and got it activated on his account with my old acess card ,No issues at all


Hey .. if it works, great! .. Just passing on the policy that was passed on to me.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> Hey .. if it works, great! .. Just passing on the policy that was passed on to me.


Hee hee! I love this thread!!

I think it's safe to assume that what happens when you call DirecTV to get something done depends about 30% on DirecTV policy and 70% on who the particular CSR is you get connected to!! I.E. if you don't get what you want, hang up and call back an hour later....


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

You wait a whole hour? :lol:


----------

